# New 2006 25rss



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We have been looking for a RV for years, but could not find one that suited or fit us.We had a 27 foot Prowler years ago. We saw an Outback 21 at a show and liked it. We decided the 25RSS would be ideal. The dealer had one in stock and we decided to buy it then and there, as it seems to be one of the more popular models. 
We tow it with a Dodge 1500 P/U 5.2L Auto and it tows great, except if I lived out west I would go for the larger engines. We use a Reese weight equalizing hitch, antisway bar setup. I have found that I have to keep more weight on the hitch to keep the rear truck wheels from spinning on wet pavement. This also keeps the trailer from trying to go straight in a turn on wet/greasy pavement (That was a fun experience- I decided the truck should go straight also).
We had a Nanco tire blow out at 250 miles. Had a hard time finding a spot to pull over and change it. Luckily I had thrown a small 3 ton bottle jack in the truck earlier. 
So far the 25RSS has worked out great. Our granddaughter and her friend sleep on the bunk beds and we sleep on the queen. No need to fool with the dinette table or the couch. So far we have put two foam pads on the queen mattress and have decided to pull it out and put in a sleep comfort type bed. Saves weight this way also.
So far we have had no major problems (except the tire) but there are quite a few quality control problems. The tub surround is not properly caulked, the sink drain leaks, the holes for plumbing and electrical need to be filled in (mice already), the battery is a starting battery vs a deep cycle marine, numerous plumbing leaks that had to be tightened or needed teflon plumbing tape, oh and the biggest thing -cooking on the inside stove with a large frying pan the wall almost caught fire (this needs to be addressed by the factory engineers). (We now use a tempered glass hotpad along
the wall.)
But, other than these minor problems, we love our new Outback.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

With all you have encountered, seems you are an Outbacker expert already. Glad to have you along.

Randy


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Kyoutbacker said:


> there are quite a few quality control problems. The tub surround is not properly caulked, the sink drain leaks, the holes for plumbing and electrical need to be filled in (mice already), the battery is a starting battery vs a deep cycle marine, numerous plumbing leaks that had to be tightened or needed teflon plumbing tape, oh and the biggest thing -cooking on the inside stove with a large frying pan the wall almost caught fire (this needs to be addressed by the factory engineers). (We now use a tempered glass hotpad along
> the wall.)
> But, other than these minor problems, we love our new Outback.
> [snapback]105160[/snapback]​


Well, congrats on the new trailer!!!

Just to address a few of your problems....

The tub surround should not be caulked...especially where it joins the tub. That is left uncaulked on purpose, to leave air behind the surround to dry up any moisture.

The batteries are put in by the dealers....go back to them and tell them you need a camping battery, not a starting battery.

Mice tend to get in wherever they want to...

I agree on the stove....I complain every time I need to use those stupidly placed burners. Fortunately, it isn't often, as we do most of the cooking on the outside stove or over a fire.

Enjoy your new toy!!

Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Kyoutbacker said:


> oh and the biggest thing -cooking on the inside stove with a large frying pan the wall almost caught fire (this needs to be addressed by the factory engineers). (We now use a tempered glass hotpad along
> the wall.)
> But, other than these minor problems, we love our new Outback.
> [snapback]105160[/snapback]​


Congrats on choosing the best Outback they make -- the 25RSS (see signature). We had some of the same plumbing isssues where everything under the kitchen sink had to be tightened. Of more importance, you should review many recent Posts on the inside cook stove and potential fire danger on these models. I started it after we had a problem with a Coleman coffee maker but pointed out it is a more generic concern that goes beyond this product. Check out posts by me and prevish gang. They just did a great mod using a door kick plate that I'll be adding to mine. Another member used a softer hot pad from Carol Wright that some others are buying.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome to our little slice of cyber space! Yes - the 25RSS is a very popular model....especially at our house









Others have already addressed the tub caulking & kitchen stove/wall matter...now for the NANCO tire issue. Have you yet read the Safety Message pinned on the home page. You will find that, not only have many of us had the same issue (although you went a step further with an actual blow out --- glad your ok) but there IS A SOLUTION that you should definitely consider.

Glad to have you along for the ride!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Congrats on the 25RSS, we wanted one as our friends did buy one, BUT out TV would be at its limit, so the 2003 21RS was it.
Our stove has a metal hinged folding cover that tips up and locks straight up.
No heat can get to the wall.
Did they discontinue this cover on the later models?









Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You can buy the stove cover after market but it doesn't deflect heat on the sides. The stove on this model has a large burner next to the wall housing the fridge.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome kyoutbacker and Congrats on the 25RSS!

Looks like you have experienced a lot. If the TT is still under warranty have the dealer look at those quality control issues.

Happy Outbackin!

C-Mac


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome KyOutbacker!
Please do let us know what part of Ky. you hail from.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!! You have made a GREAT choice.

Now the "mods" begin.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Welcome KyOutbacker!
> Please do let us know what part of Ky. you hail from.
> [snapback]105217[/snapback]​


We live in London KY.
Bought our 25RSS at Northside RV in Lexington. (good deal, no high pressure).
In the past we have normally camped at Grove Campgound on Laurel Lake.
We did our maiden voyage at a campground near Middlesboro (bacause they were the only ones open)
We went last weekend to Obey River Campground on Dale Hollow Lake (pretty place with camping right on side of lake).
Mother's day weekend we will be at Grove - Laurel Lake.
Probably will spend a week at a campground near Chattanoga, TN (our son and family just moved to northern Georgia.)
We will probably camp close to home (within 3 or 4 hour drive) until my wife retires.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome KyOutbacker!
> ...


Glad to have you aboard.
We bought our 21RS at Northside as well.
We live in Lexington and do most of our camping around Cave Run Lake along with a few trips to Gatlinburg each year.
I've heard good things about Grove and need to check it out one of these days.

Edit: reread your first post and now that you mention it, I got a marine starting battery from the same dealer.
Was no biggie for me as I changed it out for two 6-volt batteries.
I do think I see a trend here though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Kyoutbacker to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS

Don action


----------

